# pensacola beach pier 8/23



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

got to the pier about 5 am (VERY WINDY) 4 out of first 5 cast big blue fish shortly after sunrise spanish showed up pretty good kept 3 decent fish alot of small fish 8 -14 " caught 4 or 5 small king 15-20" 1 small keeper left around 11 00 fish were still biting starting to rain VERY VERY WINDY


----------



## pierbird (May 14, 2008)

nice catch :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job getting in some fishing before all this bad weather.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job!


----------

